# Imac 27" fin 2012 Fusion Drive 3To - Installation Windows 10 sans Bootcamp



## Thaelys (2 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Imac 27" de fin 2012 équipé d'un Fusion Drive de 3To tournant actuellement sous High Sierra et disposant d'une partition Bootcamp avec Windows 10 (1809) installé.

Je souhaiterais savoir s'il sera possible une fois sous Mac OS Mojave (dont l'installation requiert la destruction de la partition Bootcamp et l'indisponibilité de Bootcamp par la suite d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ) d'installer à nouveau Windows 10 (ou un clone de ma partition actuelle) soit sur mon disque interne soit sur un disque externe et de démarrer dessus via la touche alt au démarrage?


----------



## pouppinou (2 Janvier 2019)

Pas possible :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209057
Mais peut-être que si :
https://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/28123/installer-windows-sur-mac-sans-boot-camp


----------



## Thaelys (2 Janvier 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Pas possible :
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209057



Justement il est dit sur cette page qu'il n'est plus possible ensuite d'utiliser Bootcamp pour installer Windows, et non pas qu'il n'est plus possible d'installer Windows... 

Et le deuxième article que tu cites date de fin 2017, soit avant la sortie de Mac OS Mojave d'où ma question avant de tester toute manipulation irréparable.


----------



## pouppinou (2 Janvier 2019)

Thaelys a dit:


> Et le deuxième article que tu cites date de fin 2017, soit avant la sortie de Mac OS Mojave d'où ma question avant de tester toute *manipulation irréparable*.


Ôtes moi d'un doute, tu vas changer d'Os sans faire de sauvegarde ?!


----------



## Thaelys (2 Janvier 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Ôtes moi d'un doute, tu vas changer d'Os sans faire de sauvegarde ?!



Non non rassure-toi j'ai Time Machine prêt à dégainer 

Mais vu les changements induits par Mac OS Mojave (APFS, etc...) je reste prudent


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2019)

Thaelys a dit:


> Justement il est dit sur cette page qu'il n'est plus possible ensuite d'utiliser Bootcamp pour installer Windows, et non pas qu'il n'est plus possible d'installer Windows...


Ben non tu ne pourras pas...


> Si vous possédez un iMac (27 pouces, fin 2012), vous pouvez installer macOS Mojave en suivant les étapes ci-dessous. Notez qu’après la mise à jour, vous ne pourrez pas utiliser Boot Camp pour installer Windows.


...et plus exactement c'est Assistant Boot Camp.


Thaelys a dit:


> Je souhaiterais savoir s'il sera possible une fois sous Mac OS Mojave (dont l'installation requiert la destruction de la partition Bootcamp et l'indisponibilité de Bootcamp par la suite d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ) d'installer à nouveau Windows 10 (ou un clone de ma partition actuelle) soit sur mon disque interne soit sur un disque externe et de démarrer dessus via la touche alt au démarrage?


Tu peux dans un premier temps sauvegarder ta partition dite Boot Camp contenant ta version de Windows en utilisant *Winclone*. Je t'invite à lire ce message #2 qui sera ta seule possibilité en utilisant impérativement un disque dur USB Thunderbolt.


----------



## Thaelys (2 Janvier 2019)

Merci Locke pour tous ces éclaircissements!  Donc la seule façon pour moi de disposer de Windows 10 sur mon Imac (fin 2012, Fusion Drive 3To) une fois Mac OS Mojave installé, c'est de:

Créer une sauvegarde de ma partition "Boot Camp" actuelle sous High Sierra via Winclone
Disposer d'un disque dur USB Thunderbolt afin d'y restaurer cette sauvegarde
Du coup, j'aurais souhaité savoir s'il me faudra impérativement conserver cette sauvegarde initiale de ma partition dite Boot Camp pour toute future réinstallation de Windows ou s'il me sera ensuite possible de mettre à jour cette sauvegarde via Winclone sous Mac OS Mojave?

Si jamais il m'arrivait de faire une clean install de Mac OS sur le disque interne de mon Imac, ma partition dite Boot Camp contenant Windows sur le disque externe sera-t-elle toujours fonctionnelle?

De plus, dans ton message #2, tu crées 2 partitions pour la préparation du disque USB en Thunderbolt, une en APFS pour Mac OS Mojave et une en FAT32 pour Windows. La première partition est-elle impérative?

Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## Locke (3 Janvier 2019)

Thaelys a dit:


> Créer une sauvegarde de ma partition "Boot Camp" actuelle sous High Sierra via Winclone
> Disposer d'un disque dur USB Thunderbolt afin d'y restaurer cette sauvegarde


C'est bien ça.


Thaelys a dit:


> Du coup, j'aurais souhaité savoir s'il me faudra impérativement conserver cette sauvegarde initiale de ma partition dite Boot Camp pour toute future réinstallation de Windows ou s'il me sera ensuite possible de mettre à jour cette sauvegarde via Winclone sous Mac OS Mojave?


Conserver la sauvegarde oui, en cas de problème avec le disque dur Thunderbolt, il suffit de relancer Winclone et restaurer la première installation.


Thaelys a dit:


> Si jamais il m'arrivait de faire une clean install de Mac OS sur le disque interne de mon Imac, ma partition dite Boot Camp contenant Windows sur le disque externe sera-t-elle toujours fonctionnelle?


Oui, aucun problème.


Thaelys a dit:


> De plus, dans ton message #2, tu crées 2 partitions pour la préparation du disque USB en Thunderbolt, une en APFS pour Mac OS Mojave et une en FAT32 pour Windows. La première partition est-elle impérative?


Non, c'était pour l'exemple et surtout tenter de faire comprendre que de cette façon, il faut impérativement que le disque Thunderbolt soit en Tableau de partition GUID Apple et non pas MBR comme pour Windows. Ce qui fait que l'on peut bien formater par la suite en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_ qu'exige Winclone pour un rétroclonage de la sauvegarde.


----------



## Thaelys (3 Janvier 2019)

Merci à toi pour toutes ces réponses!


----------

